# how do ur dogs handle the cold?



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

for those of u in northern states or states that get cold, how do ur dogs handle the cold? its been getting down to the low 30's around here and tyson wouldnt have it any other way. during the summer he was HOT all the time, panting, and being lazy. now that it has cooled down i can exercise him more which means no more spaz attacks.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

It hasn't been cold for more than a few days here. Otto seems thrilled, this is his first fall and he loves chasing leaves. I won't leave them out for more than 15 minutes though, they don't have much coat yet.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

They LOVE it! The colder the better!


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Well it has been cold up here in Canada the last few days and Jesse loves it and gets more energy, ie went from 3 walks a day to 4 now cause the cold makes him go zoom zoom zoom.


----------



## Liljah (Jan 20, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: LiesjeThey LOVE it! The colder the better!


Same here! Shane loves it as well, especially when it starts to snow he loves to chase it and romp around with his ball!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Risa loves the snow, but not the cold. I have to bundle her up for long periods outside. She's not fortunate enough to be a double-coated GSD. Just a single-coated mixed breed with no body fat.


----------



## eak0429 (Dec 2, 2007)

As soon as TN got into the 50's and 60's Megga started getting hyped up more.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Mine LOVE the cold and the snow, so do I. They are much more energetic in the winter, especially my cat. The heat is too much for them here.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

as of December 2007 my boy was 6 months old. this is his 2nd winter. last winter he enjoyed the snow. when it became very cold i cut our walks back. i let our dogs out to go to the bathroom and then back inside. i was worried about there feet in the snow if we went for a long walk. i guess they need boots.


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

I let my dogs out in the snow to use "the facilities" and before I know it, they are either rolling in the snow or laying down in it, taking it easy. I think they love it.


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

we got TONS of snow today. buddy woke up, looked out the window, at 6 am, and started whinning and whinning, she was freaking out, i mean going crazy! it's cause she saw the snow. she LOVESSSS winter, loves it! then the whole day all she did was whine cause she wanted to go play. then wini hasen't really experienced snow, so it was her first time. we were all very eager to see what she would do. we hoped she would be a winter baby like bud. She was. she goes out and carefully steps on the snow, cautiously. she didn't know what it was or if she could walk on it. then she starts running, i have never seen that dog run that fast in my entire life. she was going crazy. she sure loves winter. Yep they love winter


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Phoenix LOVES the snow and cold! We only got about 2 inches of the white stuff the other day and he was running in circles trying to eat as much of it as he could. Dakota was a total snow dog, and Phoenix has turned out to be one as well. His winter coat is definitely coming in heavier than last year (he's only 2 1/2). We spend a lot of time outside in the winter except when the windchill is -20F. I live for winter and it's great to have a dog that enjoys it just as much!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

So far they love it. They do not want to come inside! Even more so with Shadow (GSD). 

All but my Beagle, she gets cold. Does her business, then comes right back to the door!








She likes covers at night too!


----------



## IN101 (Jul 21, 2000)

All of the dogs come to life when it gets cold! They love this weather here in IN. I also am from northern IN and I have noticed allot more energy and less laying around. Our dogs hate the warm humid weather. We keep them in the garage (which is insulated) since it stays quite a bit cooler in there. I plug fans in for them and they veg in the garage when it gets hot! We only have one inside dog and the other 3 stay outside but they get spoiled if it gets too cold too and they come in the garage on beds, so they are pretty happy!


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Liljah
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: LiesjeThey LOVE it! The colder the better!
> ...


Chico is the same, too! He comes alive when it gets cooler out. This past winter was his first, and he had a blast in the snow. So I am guessing he will love it just as much this winter. Plus, it gets me bundled up and outside playing and running with him in the snow


----------



## ragingbullm (Nov 25, 2007)

Is there such a thing as a German shepherd that loves hot weather, heh.. Jack's never seen snow though :-( darn Texas weather haha


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

German Shepherd Season starts in the Fall around here, if you want to do anything in the summer with your pupper it has to be in the morning or sundown. I do have Maggie who is older and she doesn't tolerate the cold much anymore


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

GSDs are from northern Europe which if you will check the globe is on the same latitude as Canada


----------



## dchamness (Oct 18, 2008)

Mine seem to LOVE the days! Not so much the nights...again they are MUCH more playful! But then again it get SO hot here in Oklahoma in the summer they become indoor dogs for the most part!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Buckin' an' snortin', fartin' an' cavortin'! Yep, Grimm looooves the glacial chill. As a 9 week old puppy, he would lay in the snow with his naked puppy-belly/weenie zone pressed into the snow, a smug expression on his little puppy face.

Now, when it gets cold, I hang on for dear life!


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

I have all I can do to get my dogs back in the house when it is cold. It is impossible to get them in when it is snowing. I have one female who loves to go sledding. She gets down on her belly which is VERY furry and slides down any hill she can find. To funny to watch.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

The boys haven't been through a full winter yet. But they are loving this change. I have yet to have a GSD that didn't like the winter!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

We had a dusting of snow last night and this was the first time Mandalay has ever seen snow. She was born Jan 29, so by the time she was old enough to go outside, the snow was gone. 

SHE LOVED IT!! I wish I had gotten pictures. As soon as she learned she could run full speed across the lawn and leap onto the deck and make herself slide..thats what she did until the snow was all gone on the deck. Then she climbed up into the chaisse lounge and rolled around in the small amount of snow up there.

I made snowballs and watched as Mandalay tried to figure out why they went away as soon as she caught them in her mouth and where they went when she stomped them with her feet. 

I cant wait for full blown winter...she is going to have a blast.


----------



## hethir (Sep 25, 2008)

Posi loves snow! She does this funny "burrowing" thing where she torpedoes into the ground and shimmies onto her back! I can't wait to see what Clutch thinks of it!


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

The boys love the cold weather and snow!!!
In out In out, I have to go out and make them come inside!!!


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

The older ones are not a big on the snow, but the young ones I too have to fight to get them in the house. And when I put Rocky the pug out the girls try to bury him, so we have to watch them closely. Its even neat to see the adults that havn't seen snow before. As they turn into children LOL


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

My dogs love the cold weather, they have a blast when it snows.


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

Very nicely.







She just loves romping in the snow. Deals with it much better than the heat.

That goes for me too. I don't care for it real, real cold.....so I have to admit that the heat really gets to me at times.


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

Mine love the snow, but when it truly gets cold (and it really gets cold here at times!) I find that the GSDs start getting cold feet. Last night we were out and Trick started hopping on three legs, holding one hind foot up. Tazer does that too. So we headed inside and they played in the shop instead.

Tazer and Trick both EAT snow like crazy! Tazer came here from Texas as a pup and last winter was her first winter. Our first snowfall, she started out the door and as soon as her toes hit the snow, she backed up until she was inside again - and then she peered out the door to see what the other dogs were doing .. *L* .. this winter, she did the same thing on our first snowfall! But now she races right out and grabs up mouthfulls.

The chows never seem to get cold. I'm out there shivering my butt off and Khana's wandering around trying to find the perfect spot to pee, and I'm telling her "you better hurry up or I'm dragging you back inside and you can HOLD it!". Even if I have layers of clothes on, the chows can "out-cold" me. 

I need a chow fur coat.

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Chevy loves the snow! Shya hasn't seen too much yet but what she has seen, she seemed to really like!







It's been pretty cold here (int he 20's/30's) and they like to go out for a few minutes but that's about it. I'm sure once we get a lot of snow, that'll change!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Liljah
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: LiesjeThey LOVE it! The colder the better!
> ...


Same here!!! Brady hates the heat and when it snows out forget it I can't get him in the house.
When the wood stove is going OMG he is in my face all the time to go out!!


----------



## twogsdoh (Nov 2, 2008)

My two absolutely LOVE,LOVE, LOVE the cold weather!! The love the snow!! Their mom, OTOH. is not very fond of cold weather and snow but my dogs get outside play in the cold weather. Mom makes the sacrifice and get on the layers of clothes for those furry kids! The trick is to keep moving and you stay warm enough.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Considering I live in the rain state, it's always cold here, sooo, they don't mind. *shrugs*


----------

